# Jazz portrait: Chet Baker



## derrill

This is my first drawing in years. Its a portrait of Chet Baker (a famous jazz trumpet player and singer).


----------



## TerryCurley

You sure did get all the details. Wonderful drawing.


----------



## ARTadmin

WOW! This is absolutely incredible. :vs_whistle:

Y'all never cease to amaze me!


----------



## FanKi

derrill said:


> My graphite is much finer detail...


Now I know what you were talking about. Man, look at that, it's amazing. 
How long have you been drawing?


----------



## chanda95

That is so beautifully done. Love it!!


----------



## Erilia

This is amazing, nice detailing :biggrin:
Amazing job !


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Really nice Derrill. I love the hatching work.. excellent!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

I love it!


----------



## derrill

*Thank you for your kind feedback*



FanKi said:


> Now I know what you were talking about. Man, look at that, it's amazing.
> How long have you been drawing?


I've done about 15 drawings but this one is my first. I was amazed when I finished it. I've never been able to draw before...


----------



## TerryCurley

Holy Mackerel, if this is your first drawing then you must be possessed by a master artist. Maybe you are the reincarnation of a famous master artist.....I actually believe in that stuff.

This is beyond amazing and it being your first is beyond beyond amazing. You have to be a savant.


----------



## FanKi

This can't be you 1st drawing ever, I just won't believe it >.<

It's too much good


----------



## derrill

Yeah I saw a beautiful drawing on youtube and saw how it was done and just decided I wanted to do that. So I went out and bought all the drawing supplies and did that drawing.


----------



## just

I got to call bs on this being a first drawing


----------



## leighann

:bowdown:
A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!
:biggrin:


----------



## FanKi

Still don't believe you, not your fault, it's just I'm jelous >.<


----------



## Sarah

Incredible work, very impressive.


----------

